# Wo Hardware Kaufen ?



## Mr.Mista (26. Mai 2002)

Mal ne Frage an alle hier im Forum:

Wo kauft ihr eure Hardware ein?
Wer is vom Preis bzw Support her der beste Anbieter?
Wen würdet ihr mir auf keinen Fall empfehlen?

Frage bezieht sich insbesondere auf günstige Brenner...

Hoffe auf viele Antworten:

.:Mr.Mista:.


----------



## foxx21 (26. Mai 2002)

hm wenna aus österreich kommst

birg 

brenner ((mediamarkt))

32x 99€


-greez


----------



## Freaky (26. Mai 2002)

günstig einkaufen könnt ihr bei uns !!!! (Banner Klicken)


Gruß
Freaky


----------



## sam (26. Mai 2002)

> Wo kauft ihr eure Hardware ein?


großhändler  
is im laden ja viel zu teuer


----------



## Psyclic (26. Mai 2002)

hier


----------



## Avariel (27. Mai 2002)

Oder halt bei all den vielen Links von diesem Thread


----------



## Mr.Mista (28. Mai 2002)

*Merci*

Danke für die Antworten... werd se mir mal anschaun... 

cyas

.:Mr.Mista:.


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Juni 2002)

Alternate! , nicht immer günstig , dafür rießig Auswahl!

ElFunghi


----------

